# 20g kribensis bio type?



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi guys i have been trying to find sites for kribensis biotypes but cant find any help me?


----------



## Payara (Apr 14, 2009)

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/biotope/biotope4.html

Another good place to go check is Aquatic Gardeners Association's Contest entry for biotype aquariums. Below are some of my favorites that I think portray a well designed krib habitat

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... =-1&id=110

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... l=-1&id=42

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... =-1&id=224

Good luck


----------

